# HOPRA NAtionals Hotel Reservations



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Just a Reminder to all who plan on attending this summers Nats, to get your room reservations soon. The Holiday Inn Which is also the race site, will only hold the block of rooms for a few weeks more. Your stay at the site supports HOPRA and does Matter. Accept no cheap substitute Lodging. Thanks Guys!!

http://www.hopra.net/2010Nationals.html


----------

